# Radley Hunter Stack



## Orange Belt RY (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm modifying a Bachmann 4-4-0 to a specific prototype and need to replace the stack with a Radley Hunter stack. On his Iron Horse 1:29 site, Tom Fain shows one marketed by Chuck Meckem of CSC Innovations. I clicked on the link and got a very funky search site with no links to train parts. Anyone know about this stack and how to contact CSC? Or of any other stacks on the market? 

Thanks, 

Dick Myers


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dick, 
Sadly Chuck Meckem has left the hobby some years ago. His CNC fabricated stacks were really amazing. The stack you're speaking of is a 'Stevens' Stack, not actually Radly Hunter, something Tom and I spoke about a lot, but wasn't corrected on the web site. The Stevens replaced the Radley Hunter on the SPC and NPC engines in the late 1870s/early 1880s. 

If you're wanting an actual Radley Hunter, I would start by Contacting Bachmann Parts and seeing if they have a spare. This is the stack they used on their Eureka and recently released Lake and Dark Green 4-4-0s, along with their ET&WNC 2-6-0. 

If however you're really after the SPC/NPC style Steven stack, like Tom shows on his site, I would contact Accucraft and ask for an SPC stack as used on their recent Live steam SPC 4-4-0s The stack base is a little different depending on which road and loco you're doing, but this would be the closest option. 
You can also get a Radley from Accucraft from their live steam 4-4-0, as used on their 'Grass Valley'. You may be in luck with either of these stacks from Accucraft, because the first run was accidentially soldered together with low melting point solder, and are now being replaced with solder more appropriate to live steam, so there may be spares. For electrics the solder is not an issue! 

Call up Cliff at Accucraft and ask about the SPC stack or the NCNG Radley Hunter. I think the one you're wanting is the SPC stack (Stevens Stack). 

David.


----------



## Orange Belt RY (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks, David. I'll follow up on your leads. 

Dick Myers 
Orange Belt Ry.


----------

